# Recommendations for bagged topsoil



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a good bagged topsoil, that's actually topsoil? I need to level a few spots from last years irrigation install, and I don't think I want to sand level just yet since these are deeper spots. Most bagged "topsoils" seem to basically be some form of compost, I'm looking for a bag of sand/silt/clay with some OM. These spots range from 2-4" below grade, and are the width of a trencher. Any recommendations? Or should I just go with sand? Thanks!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Your best option is to take from a high spot in your lawn or garden. The topsoil moved that way will match in texture and be the least likely to create problems.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Call up a local supplier and have bulk delivered (or fill a pickup). I know you said bagged, but a 50lb bag is usually <1cu ft and will take forever to be very expensive.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Not really enough spots to justify a bulk order. They did pretty decent backfilling the trench lines, just have a few spots that need some attention. I would go with sand, but I don't want random "pockets" of sand that deep. Hoping to level the deeper spots with topsoil now, and then do a final sand leveling either this fall prior to the N blitz, or next spring. Still unsure which time would be better. Not looking for reel mowing smooth, just smoother than it is now.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Whatever is at your local orange or blue store. Honestly, it's all a mixture of sand, mulch, and a little topsoil.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@ENVY23 I don't recommend the Scott's lawn soil if it is blended like it is in my area. Lots of wood, garbage debris, and rocks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Menards had decent topsoil, but it all depends on the source. Home Depot is to me the worst with lots of rocks and wood pieces.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

You wouldn't find pure top soil in bag. Grab some can in pick from local landscape supply.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I've used Timberline Topsoil from Lowe's/Home Depot over the last couple of years to deal with low spots after having some stumps ground and it wasn't too bad. It was definitely much better than the bags of Expert Gardener topsoil I saw on clearance at Walmart last year, which had lots of twigs and wood chips and looked more like bagged mulch.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I guess I'm the only guy with a wheelbarrow of soil drying in my garage from where I planted some trees earlier? That's what I tend to use for leveling.

I've had poor luck with bagged topsoil. I usually end up with a bunch of shredded wood and trash.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Lawn Noob said:


> I guess I'm the only guy with a wheelbarrow of soil drying in my garage from where I planted some trees earlier? That's what I tend to use for leveling.
> 
> I've had poor luck with bagged topsoil. I usually end up with a bunch of shredded wood and trash.


I have a large tote and a 55 gallon garbage can. Can't remember where in the yard it even came from.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

The ^reported^ experiences with "bagged topsoil" are what prompted me - when I don't need enough to warrant a bulk purchase - to Make My Own.

I simply buy bags of COMPOST, sphagnum and sand and mix with a shovel to consistency I need for area in question.

Works. Like. A. Charm!


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

I've had pretty good luck with Timberline soil which I can get at home depot. Only once did I see long pieces of grass in a bag. There are small pieces of rocks and twigs in it which I try to remove. I also mix sand into it because of my sandy soil. Link to see what the bag looks like:
https://www.cableranch.com/top-soil-natural-premium-40lb/

Everything else I've tried has been pretty much mulch.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

like others stated, it varies by location, and unfortunately usually consists of a lot of larger debris...especially rocks which is annoying.

When I only need small amounts I buy compost and sand. I made a screen that fits on top of my gorilla cart, I screen the compost to get a nice consistency, then mix in sand, like making a cake. Adding some peet will also help but depends on what you are trying to accomplish.

Either way you go, I would build a screen, it really helps and only takes a few minutes to build.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Get a few 5 gallon buckets worth from a new construction neighborhood if you have one near by they got dirt everywhere and it should be similar to your area


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

bernstem said:


> Your best option is to take from a high spot in your lawn or garden. The topsoil moved that way will match in texture and be the least likely to create problems.


^^^This. Just remember that "top soil" can be anything that came from the top. It can be literally anything.


----------

